# R.I.P. Joe Hyams



## phlaw (Nov 9, 2008)

Martial Artist and Author (Zen in The Martial Arts) has passed away.

Keep his family in your prayers.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Nov 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2008)

What a loss!

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Nov 9, 2008)

.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 9, 2008)

phlaw said:


> Martial Artist and Author (Zen in The Martial Arts) has passed away.
> 
> Keep his family in your prayers.



I've been looking for an obituary but can't find one - do you have a link?


----------



## morph4me (Nov 10, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Brian Jones (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 11, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I've been looking for an obituary but can't find one - do you have a link?


 
Here's one:

http://www.martialinfo.com/joe-hyams/

RIP


----------



## Kacey (Nov 11, 2008)

Nomad said:


> Here's one:
> 
> http://www.martialinfo.com/joe-hyams/
> 
> RIP



Thanks... sadly enough, he lived (and died) in Denver, but I can find no mention of it in the Denver Post.


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 14, 2008)

:asian:

Mr Hyams will be missed.

Mark


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 14, 2008)

.


----------



## phlaw (Nov 16, 2008)

LA Times Obit

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-hyams12-2008nov12,0,6624967.story


----------

